# love this lady



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 2, 2006)

this lady has such a sexy tummy i think very yummi


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2006)

*squints to see the belly...more Visine....squints again*


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 2, 2006)

ummmmm am I missing something here???? wheres the belly?
& if that is the type of belly you like.. Im sorry but why are you here?


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 2, 2006)

mossystate said:


> *squints to see the belly...more Visine....squints again*




_LMAO!!! That is just toooooo funny_


----------



## Leonard (Aug 2, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> ummmmm am I missing something here???? wheres the belly?



I've got to agree. Mind if I trade that belly in for yours, SexxyBBW69?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 2, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> I've got to agree. Mind if I trade that belly in for yours, SexxyBBW69?


sure if you promise to rub it hehe


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 2, 2006)

its just the right softness i feel....


----------



## Leonard (Aug 2, 2006)

luv_lovehandles said:


> its just the right softness i feel....



I don't think anyone meant to come down too hard on you, luv_lovehandles. I was just having fun. She's more than a little thin for my taste, but the sad truth is that there are guys out there who would call her fat. Scary!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> ummmmm am I missing something here???? wheres the belly?
> & if that is the type of belly you like.. Im sorry but why are you here?



Y'all, I don't usually do things like this, but I got to say, I'm tired of comments like this and the others. So what, this poster likes thick girls? She's a little curvy and I see no problem with the post. It's a beautiful picture.

There's just no reason to get defensive so quickly. Point out how thin she is and that this IS Dimensions, but don't insinuate that people don't belong. We've got room for diversity of attraction.

Ok? Ok.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Y'all, I don't usually do things like this, but I got to say, I'm tired of comments like this and the others. So what, this poster likes thick girls? She's a little curvy and I see no problem with the post. It's a beautiful picture.
> 
> There's just no reason to get defensive so quickly. Point out how thin she is and that this IS Dimensions, but don't insinuate that people don't belong. We've got room for diversity of attraction.
> 
> Ok? Ok.



No.


























I'm only saying that because your title (above your avatar) told me to.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I'm only saying that because your title (above your avatar) told me to.



HA! I was waiting for the first joke as sign to change it. Time to think furiously...


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> HA! I was waiting for the first joke as sign to change it. Time to think furiously...


Just so people reading this after she changes it know, it said:

"Just Say No"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Just so people reading this after she changes it know, it said:
> 
> "Just Say No"



You're so concerned everyone gets how funny you are!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Y'all, I don't usually do things like this, but I got to say, I'm tired of comments like this and the others. So what, this poster likes thick girls? She's a little curvy and I see no problem with the post. It's a beautiful picture.
> 
> There's just no reason to get defensive so quickly. Point out how thin she is and that this IS Dimensions, but don't insinuate that people don't belong. We've got room for diversity of attraction.
> 
> Ok? Ok.



right on and amen


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're so concerned everyone gets how funny you are!



Yep.

I'm hilarious.

Amoung people who know me, the mere mention of my name elicits howls of laughter.


























...I probably shouldn't have admitted that. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2006)

Activist,I have enjoyed reading many of your posts here in Dimsville..however..I think you are splitting a short curly one, here.. 
You suggested that people say..."Gee, she is a little thin, and this IS Dimensions"..but that is really pretty much the same as what SexxyBBW said..just not as pretty a coat of paint.. ...perhaps she really was wondering what drew him to a place where that woman would be considered thin..etc...but it is nice that you want this to be a place of good manners 24/7...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Activist,I have enjoyed reading many of your posts here in Dimsville..however..I think you are splitting a short curly one, here..
> 
> but it is nice that you want this to be a place of good manners 24/7...



Monique, now i think YOU'RE the one splitting short curlies. 
Man, that was me trying to be a wee bit pointed and I failed. I'm gonna go back to posting silly things on the random threads now


----------



## Leonard (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Monique, now i think YOU'RE the one splitting short curlies.
> Man, that was me trying to be a wee bit pointed and I failed. I'm gonna go back to posting silly things on the random threads now



activistfatgirl, I think that you actually brought up an interesting point, perhaps unintentionally, about fat women and their admirers. 

When I'm hanging out with my male friends, I always feel like I'm kind of unofficially representing the FA community. So when a bunch of them point out a girl in a magazine or at the beach that they find attractive, I sometimes feel compelled to offer my dissenting opinion. I might say something like, "sure she's attractive, but she'd look better with a couple curves on her" or, if she's disturbingly thin, "would someone please get that girl a hoagie?" What can I say? I refuse to stand by and let the FA perspective go unrepresented. 

Perhaps some of us here are so used to serving up these comments that we forget where we are. I mean, the girl in that picture looks pretty slender to me, but I know that a lot of my friends would call her "chunky" or even "fat". The bottom line, of course, is that this is a "size acceptance" site, not just a "fat acceptance" site, right? So if the original poster wants to show us a picture of a girl he likes, good for him! I don't think anyone meant to come off as abrasive to the original poster, we just don't usually see pictures of girls that thin around these parts.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Aug 3, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> activistfatgirl, I think that you actually brought up an interesting point, perhaps unintentionally, about fat women and their admirers.
> 
> When I'm hanging out with my male friends, I always feel like I'm kind of unofficially representing the FA community. So when a bunch of them point out a girl in a magazine or at the beach that they find attractive, I sometimes feel compelled to offer my dissenting opinion. I might say something like, "sure she's attractive, but she'd look better with a couple curves on her" or, if she's disturbingly thin, "would someone please get that girl a hoagie?" What can I say? I refuse to stand by and let the FA perspective go unrepresented.
> 
> Perhaps some of us here are so used to serving up these comments that we forget where we are. I mean, the girl in that picture looks pretty slender to me, but I know that a lot of my friends would call her "chunky" or even "fat". The bottom line, of course, is that this is a "size acceptance" site, not just a "fat acceptance" site, right? So if the original poster wants to show us a picture of a girl he likes, good for him! I don't think anyone meant to come off as abrasive to the original poster, we just don't usually see pictures of girls that thin around these parts.



Actually it wasnt meant for anything really.. 

but you are right around here we are used to big bellies that are soft & have lots to grab on to... geez I even got to the point of thinking my belly wasnt even big enough for most fa's on here.. 

but.... hey im usually nice & so im not going to get into anything for this pic

Im fat & I love my fat belly


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Monique, now i think YOU'RE the one splitting short curlies.
> Man, that was me trying to be a wee bit pointed and I failed. I'm gonna go back to posting silly things on the random threads now [/QUOTE
> 
> *stalks Activist, all over the boards, making sure she doesn't mess up!!*


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2006)

And, just because I have this sick need to defend myself..heh...my forst post in this thread was funny...so...there!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 4, 2006)

Very pretty lady in the picture! That's one thing we can all agree on.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sorry my picture offended everyone soo much... I like bigger ladies, i do.. Im not here to offend anyone i swear....


----------



## Leonard (Aug 5, 2006)

luv_lovehandles said:


> I'm sorry my picture offended everyone soo much... I like bigger ladies, i do.. Im not here to offend anyone i swear....




I honestly don't believe that your picture offended anyone, luv_lovehandles. Small debates or arguments sometimes pop up in the strangest places on these forums, and threads won't always end up being about what you intended them to be. 

But let's get this thread back on track, shall we?

The lady in this picture, as I have mentioned before, is a little thin for my tastes, but I can definitely see where you're coming from!


----------

